# Best Ecall



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Guys,

I'm not a builder not going to build, what the best ecall??


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Squawk box is pretty good


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Snowsmacker are good and goosegetter


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Squawk Box. I noticed last season the Goosegetter imitated Mat and his box design because they have the exact same one.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Sqwak box is ok, does the job, the remote is a piece of crap. Busted the antenna off during a hunt.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

SkunkNipples said:


> Sqwak box is ok, does the job, the remote is a piece of crap. Busted the antenna off during a hunt.


That'll happen. Did it just fall off for no reason or was it something else that happen to the remote that caused it to come off? I can sit 50 yards away with my remote and turn the call off and on in a blink.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

My remote on the unit had a retractable antenna and that antenna broke off in my blind as I opened up last year on a mob of whities. Killed some but the antenna died. Wish it was like a keyless entry style. Might jury rig something better up. The unit is fine but I hope they have upgraded the remote.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Have had 2 goosegetters for 5 years now and love them with no issues.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

I know you dont want to hear this but building an ecaller is as easy as 1 2 3 , cheaper and in my opinion fun to build. Amp, wire, wire terminals and a ammo box and a few hours and you got yourself an ecaller. Ive built 2 about 6 years ago and they run like they did day one and they have been A LOT of hunts.


----------

